# Verkaufe Speedmaster Rig mit Fanatec Lenkrad, Shifter und Pedale



## Fumblefinger (15. Oktober 2015)

Verkaufe mein Speedmaster V2.0 Rig mit: 

- Fanatec Porsche 911 GT2 EU Lenkrad mit Carbon-Schaltwippen 
- H-Shifter 
- Clubsport V2 Pedale 
- alle benötigten Anschlusskabel + Netzteil 
- passender Speedmaster Teppich 

Alles ist voll funktionstüchtig, keine Schäden. Vorführung und Test sind natürlich möglich. Neupreis 1000,-€ Abzugeben für 590,-€
Nur gegen Barzahlung an Selbstabholer, wegen der Größe und des Gewichts. Standort: 41516 Grevenbroich
Privatverkauf, daher keine Gewähr oder Garantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumblefinger (21. Oktober 2015)

Preisupdate


----------



## Fumblefinger (26. Oktober 2015)

Preisupdate


----------

